# Is this Ni?



## dan0543 (Jul 12, 2017)

Something I always do, but hardly notice I do until I "snap out" of it, is zone out and start creating scenarios in my mind. This could be triggered by remembering something that happened, or seeing something in the external world. 
I can be busy driving, reading, talking to someone, and I'll zone out and have these weird scenarios in my brain. 
Half the time the scenarios are efficiency/progress/improvement based on an existing concept. Other times, its more of a "what if this would happen" and then I can imagine it in my mind. 

Concrete example:
I am currently deployed, and we were (obviously) told not to drink water from the pipes/sinks. This morning, as I was brushing my teeth, I thought about how wetting the toothbrush and swishing your mouth with water could actually be harmful if the water isn't meant to be ingested. Then I proceeded to "imagine", everyone coming into the bathroom with a waterbottle to use to brush their teeth (there are hundreds of pallets of bottled water all around base, free). Then I thought about how there could be an efficiency system where you would leave "your bottle" on the sinks so everytime you need to brush your teeth it's there. But that leads to a problem; what if someone is standing at the sink in front of your waterbottle, brushing their teeth and you have to wait for them? That led me to a solution: after you're done using your bottle, put it at the end of the row on top of the sinks. Each person would use their bottle, put it at the end of the row, and if there was a way to ensure everybody brushed their teeth at their individually-specific time, say "06:04 am every morning", then they would always be at the same sink, same time, everyday. 

After this I quickly snapped backed to reality and finished brushing my teeth. 
Sorry for the longevity, it's alot harder to be concise when all of this^^^ happened in my mind within 10 seconds. There were no thoughts really, just images of it actually happening. Picture says a thousand words kind of thing.

Fairly certain I'm an INTJ, just wanted to confirm that this was, in fact, a manifestation of Ni. If not, could it be Ne?


----------



## dan0543 (Jul 12, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Green Girl (Oct 1, 2010)

That sounds like Ni and Te working together. Ni seeing patterns, Te figuring out how to tweak the patterns for optimal efficiency. Sounds very INTJ to me. I often get ideas like this.


----------



## NipNip (Apr 16, 2015)

Hm. I am a Ti-Ne user and I zone out similarly. But it has become too customary for me to realise that I am doing it. And it is hard to reconstruct my thoughts, how it started and how it came to an end. But it is exactly these details/content of the mental wandering that might be function-specific.

The act in itself - mental detachment in the form of abstract cognitive tumult - seems like a typical IN trait. (Not that other types do not experience this, of course they do, but perhaps less frequent and/or intense.) Anyway, it comes in various shapes and forms. Whether your kind is the Ni+Te kind, I cannot confirm or reject. That is due to the lack of data that we need to build examplary models for each combination of cognitive functions. And, like I mentioned, that may be hard to clearly picture on an individual scale (i.e. to consciously reconstruct with great accuracy the subconscious mental wandering that preceded) let alone the collective scale that we need to determine the archetypes (i.e. finding reoccuring patterns between these individual trains of thought of people who use the same cognitive functions).


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

(Ni + Ne) users will overlap constantly (intuition-users) are more likely to utilize (Ni and Ne) both simultaneously, and least likely to utilize (Si/Se).

"_High-functioning _zoning out," is a symptom of (introverted functions) + meeting perception (preference) inputs.

(Fi + Ne)

(Ni + Te)

(Ti + Ne)

(Si + Te) 

Et al, will "zone out," more; in so far as (X)-specimens must_ reach within themselves_ to correlate outside stimulus; the reasoning the (Fi)-dom zones out however, I posit, is distinct from the others. 

(Fi)-doms "zone-out," due to (subject-fixation) via self-evaluation. This does not occur with the ISTP as often, due to no subject-preference and (Se) within the aux. Rather, the ISTP types "_get lost in space_," (rather than remove themselves).


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

This strikes me as Ne (focusing on external possibilities), but maybe I find it difficult to distinguish Ne from Ni+Te. The fact that you were imagining without really thinking makes it seem like Ne, and none of it seems terribly subjective (although that part may be too difficult to describe). But if your Ni+Te skills are developed and well-integrated, I suppose you could have been using that combination without noticing.


----------



## reptilian (Aug 5, 2014)

Its called being intelligent. Knowing what Ni is is not.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

No, this is Ne. Coming up with situations is a Ne thing.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Ni and Ne are often hard to differentiate. I would say that this is Ni since it follows a single idea to its end in intensive fashion and considers that idea from various angles. Ne would tend to consider various ideas in extensive fashion; in the context of your example, that would be looking at several possibilities for systems that could be instituted.


----------



## Agent X (May 23, 2017)

While I do have ideas like these, it seems too conscious to be Ni. Speaking for myself, my Ni manifests as a lightning bolt or an AHA moment, where an insight hits me. This to me sounds like Ti. An example of my Ni, is as follows: I was playing a game of Town of Salem, and how I was observing patterns and the chat log. The chat log indicated that two people were in "cahoots" with each other. Then the insight hit me, those two are mafia, and they are setting me up (before it happened). What do you know? I got lynched next day (I was town). I would describe the above happening nearly instantaneously. Can you relate to something like this OP (or INTJ's)?


----------



## dan0543 (Jul 12, 2017)

Agent X said:


> While I do have ideas like these, it seems too conscious to be Ni. Speaking for myself, my Ni manifests as a lightning bolt or an AHA moment, where an insight hits me. This to me sounds like Ti. An example of my Ni, is as follows: I was playing a game of Town of Salem, and how I was observing patterns and the chat log. The chat log indicated that two people were in "cahoots" with each other. Then the insight hit me, those two are mafia, and they are setting me up (before it happened). What do you know? I got lynched next day (I was town). I would describe the above happening nearly instantaneously. Can you relate to something like this OP (or INTJ's)?


I can relate, but its not always 100% accurate. More like 50%.

and yeah thats the problem, I'm struggling to understand if I'm a Ti dom or Ni dom. I keep testing INTJ but agree with INTP description more.


----------



## Agent X (May 23, 2017)

dan0543 said:


> I can relate, but its not always 100% accurate. More like 50%.
> 
> and yeah thats the problem, I'm struggling to understand if I'm a Ti dom or Ni dom. I keep testing INTJ but agree with INTP description more.


It is my understanding that Ni is not 100% accurate, despite what it typed as. In my experience, the more information you comprehend about the subject, the more accurate the "insight" is. Another thing that is worth examining, that the Myers-Briggs cognitive functions are not 100% accurate. For instance, I clearly use Ti over Te, but I am Ni dominant. Carl Yung himself typed as NiTi. If you still have difficulty finding your type, for your convenience I have posted some links below. Another resource worth looking into is the socionics descriptions about INTJ's (Myers-Briggs INTP), or INTP (Myers-Briggs INTJ). I found them much more accurate and useful than the Myers-Briggs descriptions. Both articles can be found in the spoiler below. Personally I think you are an INTP. 


* *




Powerful 6th function of introverts, would like to acknowledge @Candy Apple for that link, scroll down to INTJ's/INTP's.
Powerful 6th Function of Introverts + Visual Reading – Leon Tsao

Socionics INTP (Myers-Briggs INTJ) sub-types. Personally I identify with the Ni description for reference.
Socionics Types: ILI-INTp Subtypes

Socionics INTJ (Myers-Briggs INTP) sub-types.
Socionics Types: LII-INTj Subtypes


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

dan0543 said:


> I can relate, but its not always 100% accurate. More like 50%.
> 
> and yeah thats the problem, I'm struggling to understand if I'm a Ti dom or Ni dom. I keep testing INTJ but agree with INTP description more.


"Many INTPs test as INTJ, whereas the opposite phenomenon is less common. There are several reasons for this difference."
How to tell if you are INTJ or INTP | CelebrityTypes


----------



## Agent X (May 23, 2017)

jetser said:


> "Many INTPs test as INTJ, whereas the opposite phenomenon is less common. There are several reasons for this difference."
> How to tell if you are INTJ or INTP | CelebrityTypes


The above I relate too strongly. At a point of my life I tested as an INTP, before reading into the cognitive functions and found INTJ suited me better. Sometimes it is a matter of looking deeper beyond descriptions. Especially when your top dominant functions are Ni and Ti respectively.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I space out a lot, often when my mind can see a connection to something else or when I think what if this or that, when I solve a problem, when I get bored or just in random situations. Often people have to "bring me back to earth" so to speak. But I have ADHD and meds makes it easier to focus sometimes and stay on topic, at least until I finish some sentences while speaking.


----------

